# Left in primary fermenter too long!



## emerrill (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey all,

I am making my first batch of wine (using materials from one of those 1 gal. kits) and I left my wine in the primary fermenter (a big plastic bucket) for 2.5 weeks. When I checked the sugar level and alcohol percentage it said is was 1.000 and 0%. The recipe says that I should have transfered it closer to 2%, did I ruin my wine? Do I still need to put it in a container with an airlock? Am I even asking the right questions?

Thanks for all your help,

Lizzie


----------



## closetwine (Oct 13, 2010)

First off, you have to check SG for 3 days with no change to be sure it's done. But you still need to get it into a carboy under airlock. It prob. hasn't degassed yet so your wine will be protected in there from O2. It's not ruined, no worries! Our "vetrans" will be along and make their recomendations shortly!


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2010)

emerrill said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am making my first batch of wine (using materials from one of those 1 gal. kits) and I left my wine in the primary fermenter (a big plastic bucket) for 2.5 weeks. When I checked the sugar level and alcohol percentage it said is was 1.000 and 0%. The recipe says that I should have transfered it closer to 2%, did I ruin my wine? Do I still need to put it in a container with an airlock? Am I even asking the right questions?
> 
> ...



WELCOME !!
No worries. You are fine. Winemaking is not a exact science. So, Why not wait till it goes dry before you rack.
Like above, ck the gravity foe 3-4 days. If the same rack it.
It may go as far as .990


----------



## robie (Oct 13, 2010)

As the other have already said, all is fine. At the end of the 3 to 4 days in a row of no SG change, rack off of the lees and into a clean carboy; degas; stabilize and clear per your kit instructions. Yes, once it is racked to the clean carboy, the carboy must be sealed with an air lock installed.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!

Also make sure you top up into the neck - this also prevents O2 exposure.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 13, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum, what sort of kit was it?

Allie


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 13, 2010)

a fellow winemaker friend told me this today:

_"You don't wait for wine, wine waits for you!"_

Your wine will be fine!


----------



## emerrill (Oct 15, 2010)

St Allie said:


> hello and welcome to the forum, what sort of kit was it?
> 
> Allie



Thanks everyone! The kit was from Quality Wine and Ale Supply at homebrewit . com. It was the deluxe 1 gal kit.

Lizzie


----------

